# Canadian Border status



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Just a couple articles pertaining to negotiations on the re-opening:
*Trudeau gets leeway from voters on slower U.S. border reopening*
Nearly half Canadians say border should remain closed until at least September
Justin Trudeau is beginning to sketch out a plan to reopen the U.S. border, but Canadians don’t appear keen to rush it. And when travel does resume, they overwhelmingly agree proof of vaccination should be mandatory.

Nearly half of respondents in an Angus Reid Institute poll released Wednesday said the world’s longest undefended frontier should remain closed until at least September. More than three quarters said they would support a vaccine passport.
Border

*Trudeau's own MPs demand plan for Canada-U.S. border*
House finance chair blames border challenges on bubble mentality.

OTTAWA — American lawmakers have so far spearheaded the push to get Prime Minister Justin Trudeau to ease pandemic restrictions at the Canada-U.S. border.

But as more Canadians are vaccinated the pressure is now coming from within Trudeau’s own Liberal caucus.
“As you get into July 1, Canada Day, and July 4, Independence Day, then those target dates are real pressure points for wanting to be normalized,” Easter, who co-chairs the Canada–U.S. Inter-Parliamentary Group, said in an interview. “The heat’s on, and I think we absolutely must have a plan.” 
plan for Canada-U.S. border


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think this is the latest:









_"OTTAWA — The mayors of Canadian border cities say Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s government has signaled it could start easing Covid-19 restrictions at the Canada-U.S. frontier on June 22 if the country’s vaccination campaign stays on its current trajectory.

Jim Diodati, mayor of Niagara Falls, Ontario, told POLITICO that Public Safety Minister Bill Blair delivered the message during a recent virtual meeting of border mayors from the province."_  US-Canadian Border


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Just a bunch of speculation at this point. Its going to be based on vaccination rate here before they allow land borders to open to general public travellers. 
Really hope it opens for steelhead season, last year was lame being out there without any other MS'ers.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I went ahead and booked a cabin on the ferry from NS to NL. So, obviously I'm optimistic you guys are going to see it done.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

OTTAWA (Reuters) -Canada said on Monday it would start cautiously lifting border restrictions for fully vaccinated citizens on July 5 but made clear *it would be months* before U.S. and other foreign travelers could enter the country. 

_"This is the first phase of our precautionary approach ... at this time we are not opening up our borders any further," said Intergovernmental Affairs Minister Dominic LeBlanc. Ottawa first announced the plan on June 9.

LeBlanc told reporters that Ottawa was talking to its domestic and international partners "with the goal of allowing fully vaccinated travelers to enter Canada for non-essential reasons *in the months to come*."_
https://sports.yahoo.com/canada-lift-border-restrictions-july-144552616.html

They keep saying months. I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Man, I sure hope so. My cabin is moldering and my land will be darned tough to hunt.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

If Trudope thought it would get him reelected he would open the border tomorrow. Unfortunately most of the sheep will just blindly follow what this guy says and does even though he would lie to his own mother if it got him what he wants ! I put no faith in anything they say or do !! He loves being in control and spouting the use of emergencies act so he can circumvent parliament and do what he never could with a minority government in a democratic society no way he is letting this power go if he can help it !


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

_" Trudeau has resisted calls to ease border restrictions until at least 75 percent of Canadians have their first vaccination against COVID-19. As of Friday, 66 percent of the Canadian population had received at least one dose.

Also last week a panel of U.S. and Canadian officials participated in a virtual discussion about the border, with wide-ranging speculation on when the border might fully open. A top Canadian official predicted late July or early August.

U.S. Rep. Bill Huizenga, R-Zeeland, co-chair of the Canada-United States Interparliamentary Group, an advisory coalition of elected officials, was less optimistic. His prediction: "Thanksgiving."_
Border Concerns Continue


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

@Zorba posted a good article in the out of state fishing forum. FM


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

It appears things are looking up at the Canadian border, looking forward to hunting Saskatchewan again this Fall.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

OTTAWA — An intensifying labor dispute is threatening to snarl Justin Trudeau’s plans to reopen the Canadian border to vaccinated Americans. 

_Unions representing 8,500 staffers with the Canada Border Services Agency have voted “overwhelmingly” in favor of strike actions that could begin as soon as next week, their leaders announced Tuesday.

“They’re clearly fed up with the disrespect they're being shown by the CBSA and Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s government — and they're ready to do what it takes to get a fair contract,” Chris Aylward, national president of the Public Service Alliance of Canada, told a press conference. “If we're forced to call a strike because of the government's inaction, CBSA employees could potentially take strike action as early as Aug. 6.” _
More trouble on the Border.
Oh well._.. _


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

This is what the guide sent me for travel to Canada.
Wearing a mask while doing everything is going to be a drag. You also have to have a negative test prior to entry and for re-entry into the states. Along with this you have to check in with each province you are going to enter.

It looks like traveling east through the US is the smartest choice. 

Is anyone else making the trip to Canada this year?


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

BTW, that is not the case if you are just entering CAN waters by boat to fish. It is just like it was pre-pandemic. No need to call-in, no masks, no vaccine requirement, etc. As long as you don't anchor, touch land or another vessel while in CAN waters. 

At least for now. They may close it again if the US doesn't open things up for Canadians to come to the US. It is absolutely ridiculous for the US to have a wide-open southern border, yet still not let Canadian's in at the Northern border.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, it is pretty bad when our government can not consider our northern boarder different that our southern boarder.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> BTW, that is not the case if you are just entering CAN waters by boat to fish. It is just like it was pre-pandemic. No need to call-in, no masks, no vaccine requirement, etc. As long as you don't anchor, touch land or another vessel while in CAN waters.
> 
> At least for now. They may close it again if the US doesn't open things up for Canadians to come to the US. It is absolutely ridiculous for the US to have a wide-open southern border, yet still not let Canadian's in at the Northern border.


As of now it's the same for either border. Essential travel only.


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 783532
> 
> 
> This is what the guide sent me for travel to Canada.
> ...


Im here now and loving it. Hotter and dryer than normal though. Fishing is good.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

#1wallygator said:


> Im here now and loving it. Hotter and dryer than normal though. Fishing is good.


Now that's good news!


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Nostromo said:


> As of now it's the same for either border. Essential travel only.


Not true. You can still fish in CAN waters if you don't anchor, touch land or another vessel. See below:

*Entering Canadian Waters for Leisure Cruising*
You can now enter Canada for leisure and touring, including pleasure fishing, sightseeing and other discretionary purposes (known as loop movements).

However, you must:


continuously remain on your boat while in Canadian waters
not land in Canada
not make contact with another boat
not moor or anchor while in Canadian waters
If at any point, you land on Canadian soil, come in contact with another boat or drop anchor, you will be required to report to the CBSA and if you’re eligible to enter Canada, you will become subject to all entry requirements including pre-arrival testing and submitting your mandatory information into ArriveCAN. Travellers engaged in transit or loop movements are not required to report to the CBSA.

Here's a link to the CAN website:





__





Reporting requirements for private boat operators


Travellers - Reporting requirements for private boat operators




cbsa-asfc.gc.ca


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> Not true. You can still fish in CAN waters if you don't anchor, touch land or another vessel. See below:
> 
> *Entering Canadian Waters for Leisure Cruising*
> You can now enter Canada for leisure and touring, including pleasure fishing, sightseeing and other discretionary purposes (known as loop movements).
> ...


Okay, so that's a little different than entering or leaving either country to hunt. I'm glad they are letting us fish in their waters and I hope we return to normal relations ASAP.

Good fishing!


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

Nostromo said:


> Okay, so that's a little different than entering or leaving either country to hunt. I'm glad they are letting us fish in their waters and I hope we return to normal relations ASAP.
> 
> Good fishing!


Me too. Been over there 3 times already. The first time I went over after it re-opened, the CAN police boat approached us and told us that we still couldn't fish over there. I politely asked them to check their own website and they did so while we kept fishing. After a few minutes, they honked and gave us the thumbs up sign and drove away. I also took a screenshot of it and bookmarked that webpage, just in case. I was not surprised that even they didn't know the rules.


----------

